# Florida Tailless Whip Scorpion



## Scorpster1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I ordered some of these from Ken. I have an idea on how to care for them, but not much. Olease help.
Thanks!
Scorpster1

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Camden (Jan 8, 2015)

Moist substrate, high-ish humidity etc. vertical places to hide (they sometimes like to be upside down, too.) warm temps. bugs to eat. happy whip scorp!


----------



## Ambly (Jan 9, 2015)

Guy above nailed it.  You won't be disappointed, it's a great species. P. marginemaculatus is pretty much water resistant.  If I am correct, they can live underwater for over 24 hours and frequently must deal with flooding in some areas of their habitat.  Give good substrate depth so it doesn't dry out if your room is real ventilated or dry and make sure it has a decent molt surface (cork, I use paper towel between the lid and tank and they choose that too) and that's all.  I watch mine a lot... too much really... and I should get a few more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## paassatt (Jan 9, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks that buying something that you don't really know how to care for is a tad irresponsible? I mean come on. I get that sometimes you can be taken in and want to indulge in an impulse buy, but for the animal's sake, do some research *before* you make the purchase.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 9, 2015)

+1 ^^^^


I have made impulse purchases before but it wasn't an animal I didn't know how to take care of. For example, I had an A. versicolor, I went to a show, I bought an A. metallica and an A. amazonica. I have never looked those two species up but I knew that they were Avics and know how to care for one so it wasn't a problem. Anything new, like amblypygids, I research HEAVILY before I get one!


----------



## Scorpster1 (Jan 9, 2015)

paassatt said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that buying something that you don't really know how to care for is a tad irresponsible? I mean come on. I get that sometimes you can be taken in and want to indulge in an impulse buy, but for the animal's sake, do some research *before* you make the purchase.


No, I know how to care for these species of tailless whip scorpion, and actually had one before. It lived for a couple of years and then sadly died due to a bad molt. I did do my research as much as I could to see if I could do anythingdifferently, and Ambly hit it right on the head.

---------- Post added 01-09-2015 at 08:49 PM ----------

I just wanted to see what else others do, as I like combining Ideas.

---------- Post added 01-09-2015 at 08:51 PM ----------

Edit: I worded the first part wrong. I know how to care for them, but want others ideas. My last one sadly died to a bad molt, and since I have been doing my research to streangthen my understanding. Sorry for the misunderstanding and the unclarity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 10, 2015)

Even if you hadn't kept them before you shouldn't feel bad since your effort was far greater than the many who never do any research.  
Ever try finding a book on amblypygids? I know people really don't do that kind of thing much anymore.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 10, 2015)

Elytra, I actually was going to buy a book on them, it was out of stock though . I got a centipede book instead lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 10, 2015)

One thing people don't consider is if everyone were the perfect caretaker then invert vendors would have considerably less sales and go out of business. This applies equally to captive bred species and captive reared stock. I think we should be honest and cheer those guys and gals since they allow for limited economic viability in a niche market. Of course most would never see our accolades since they don't read.


----------



## Scorpster1 (Jan 10, 2015)

*This is what I set up*


----------

